# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  De volta ao activo

## Pedro Pacheco

Olá reefer's

Depois de tudo o que aconteceu naquele fim-de-semana e como fiquei sem água optei por demorar algum tempo e fazer algumas alterações que já tinha em mente.
O resultado final é o que venho aqui postar em imagens, criticas (boas ou menos boas   :SbSourire:  ) é o que espero de todos vós.
Quero ainda agradecer ao Ricardo Lacerda que veio de Coimbra a Lousada e chegou cá por volta das 23:30 da noite para me ajudar com o layout do aquário, o meu Muito Obrigado.

----------


## João Pereira

Muito bom!
Gostei muito do layout, da forma que criaste aquelas grutas...

Já agora, podias por o setup?

abraços

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Quero ainda agradecer ao Ricardo Lacerda que veio de Coimbra a Lousada e chegou cá por volta das 23:30 da noite para me ajudar com o layout do aquário, o meu Muito Obrigado.


Não precisas de agradecer... "What friends are for?"   :Pracima:  
Espero que tenha ficado a teu gosto... como deves ter reparado não sou propriamente "democrático" !!! ahahahha

----------


## Julio Macieira

Excelente

Muito, muito bom esse layout.

Quem o viu e quem o vê, não tem nada ver.
Já agora, do meu layout, não preciso de ajuda, agora para me arrumar os cabos electricos dava jeito esse croqui que foi feito nesse aquario. Houve planificação, desnhos em CAD ? ou foi tambem orientação do nosso Eng. ?  hahahahaa

Lindo, tudo bem arrumadinho, fico invejoso.  :Palmas:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O aquascape e mesmo excelente !!! 
Gosto como tudo esta tao bem organizado no sump/refugio   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## João Magano

Tão limpinho e organizado ... vê-se logo que não é meu   :Coradoeolhos:   !
Sim senhor, um exemplo !

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Obrigado a todos.




> Colocada por *João Pereira*
> Já agora, podias por o setup?


O Setup já foi colocado a muito, pouco alterou desde então
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=22

Ricardo.... sem palavras... 




> Colocada por *Júlio Macieira*
> Já agora, do meu layout, não preciso de ajuda, agora para me arrumar os cabos electricos dava jeito esse croqui que foi feito nesse aquario. Houve planificação, desnhos em CAD ? ou foi tambem orientação do nosso Eng. ? hahahahaa


Não, neste campo já fui eu que tratei de tudo, quando quiseres é só dizeres que tenho todo o gosto de te dar uma ajuda nessa sump.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Ricardo.... sem palavras...


Não exageremos ... mas OBRIGADO!!  :Coradoeolhos:  


Queria agradecer também às várias pessoas que em mandaram MPs a dar os parabéns pelo trabalho efectuado no aquário do Pedro. Várias foram as que me perguntaram o que estava "por trás" do layout escolhido...
..e é isso que passo a explicar (não sem antes dizer que a ajuda do Pedro tb foi preciosa!)

Nas fotos seguintes pode-se ver a evolução feita:

*Antes*



*Depois*



As alterações começaram por eliminar as colunas brancas que o Pedro tinha. Eram grandes demais e a côr tirava largura ao aquário. assim optou-se por montar umas colunas em preto e de tamanho muito mais reduzido.

Além disso as ligações e tubagens no fundo foram modificadas para ser possível criar "loops" fechados e aumentar a circulação em locais normalmente mortos..
..o sehgundo passo foi obviamente arranjar forma de esconder essas tubagens de retorno na parte frontal do aquário e que fazem um "varrimento" da frente para trás... ao contrário do que é comum.
De notar que os 80 cm de fundo que o aquário tem ajundam e MUITO a essa alteração.

Depois foi retirar a RV toda para o chão .. olhar bem para ela.. escolher as peças mais bonita e tentar ver onde é que elas poderiam dar "mais partido". A rocha foi praticamente toda reaproveitada, excepção feita a dois ou três pequenos "calhaus" de Rocha Morta.

O Objectivo era replicar uma pequena enseada, com uma garganta central, uma ou duas cavernas "dominantes" e deixar espaço para umas pequenas "praias"...

A esperança era obter um layout que não fosse monótono e que permitisse uma dinâmica grande em todo o sistema... não só na circulação da água mas também na interacção peixes/invertebrados. Desta forma as "correntes" estão perfeitamente definidas..deixando uma zona "caótica" mesmo na zona central.. onde será a maior concentração de Acróporas e SPSs.

Foi um trabalho muito interessante e que durou das 23.30 às 01.30 ...
..mas creio que valeu a pena.

Falta dizer que a excelente organização dos equipamentos dentro do móvel faz salientar todo o trabalho realizado. E em termos de planificação do espaço para a sump e equipamentos o Pedro foi exemplar.

Mais uma vez o meu obrigado a todas as palavras que recebi.

Abraços,
Ricardo

----------


## João Graça

Boas, isso esta realmente muito bonito, parabens aos 2, tambem quero uma arrumação dessas como tens na sump. loool.
Ricardo quando combinamos para vires a minha casa???   :Coradoeolhos:   (kiding)´
Abraço aos 2 e muitos parabens.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Realmente a evolução é muito positiva - ficou muito mais "natural" - excelente trabalho!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Ao Pedro e ao Ricardo, meus parabéns   :Palmas:  pela evolução deste trabalho, ficou de excelente vista.
Triste fico eu   :Icon Cry:   :SbRireLarme2:   por não estar tão perto de vocês amigos para desfrutar desta odisséia.......  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Algumas fotos mais a pormenor dos seres vivos do aquário, já com a câmara nova   :SbClinOeil:  

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
Espero que tenham gostado

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Depois de uma longa estadia fora de casa um dos meus corais preferidos voltou a casa.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...Depois de uma longa estadia fora de casa ..


Faltou dizer que foi num hotel 5 ***** ...
... e que nunca esteve tão bonito !!!!!    :Pracima:  

... agora não o deixes morrer ....  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Tens razão... 5 estrela e meia...Obrigado Ricardo.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Como tenho recebido alguns pedidos para colocar novas fotos do meu aquário, tirei umas a presa que aqui vou deixar.
Comentários seriam bem-vindos.
 
 
 
 
e 2 frags para vender

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Vejam o crescimento que tive nesta acropora tumida num mês.
Quando a introduzi no aquário coloquei-a num sítio demasiado alto o que levou a que as pontas ficassem brancas e levou a que tivesse de as corta... um mês depois era este o estado dela.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Não há melhor barómetro das condições do aquário.Parabéns !

Deixo uma sugestão: os dois corais que tens ao centro/frente do aquário, em baixo (um parecem-me protopalythoas, o outro não consigo perceber pela fotog.) estão a tirar profundidade ao arco central, um dos aspectos que mais gostei do novo layout. Embora já não seja fácil, já pensaste mudá-los de sítio (especialmente as protopalythoas-?-) ?.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá João

... tens razão... mas se repares na foto que tirei quando acabei a montagem tanto os Zoanthus como a Plerogyra já lá estavam... mas vou ver se arranjo um sítio para os colocar.
Obrigado pela dica

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eles crescem...  :Palmas:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Onde posso comprar uma mangueira articulada como aquela azul que aparece
na foto nº2 e nº4?

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas, João Carlos

Se estas a falar das saídas articuladas, podes falar com a Sumptech, que é o mesmo que falares comigo ou com o Ricardo Lacerda.
Já agora ficam aqui umas imagens das várias peças.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Foto Geral em 2005-10-13

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Mais umas fotos e em especial a foto de um Turbo que vai para casa do Juca infelizmente já não tenho aquário para um turbo deste tamanho. 
E por fim a minha ultima aquisição, um belo exemplar de Synchiropus splendidus (Mandarin) XXL.
Comentários de todo o género são bem-vindos

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

E depois destes meses já passados.. a pergunta que se impõe:

-Como avalias o comportamento da areia da nossa costa que na altura decidimos utilizar?


..um abraço

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas,

Não podia estar mais satisfeito com a areia e ficou bem mais barato, alem de funcionar muito bem.
Algas tive no inicio como todos temos mas depois ficou 5 estrelas.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Depois de uma longa ausência de novas foto aqui fica uma pequena actualização.
Fico a espera das vossas criticas.













Geral 2006-01-09

Espero que tenham gostado

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Só mais duas fotos de compração
em setembro quando chegou

e em dezembro último.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pedro ,parabéns esta a ficar lindo. :SbOk3:  
Nota-se um grande crescimento nos corais duros . :Pracima:  
Assim por este andar ,vais ter que fazer um aquario maior não. :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Rogério

Obrigado
Acho que sim, os corais estão todos óptimos e não tem morrido nada, desde a última remontagem em Maio/Junho.
Aquário maior, neste nem meio está  :SbSourire:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas, João Carlos
> 
> Se estas a falar das saídas articuladas, podes falar com a Sumptech, que é o mesmo que falares comigo ou com o Ricardo Lacerda.
> Já agora ficam aqui umas imagens das várias peças.



Olá, bom dia!!!

Peço desculpa de estar a perguntar novamente, mas será que me podes indicar, como "eu" posso adquirir as saídas articuladas e qual o custo, é que tenho umas powerheads que poderia esconder, com essas saídas... e nunca vi à venda... Um muito obrigado.  :SbOk3:

----------


## António Pista

E uma actualizaçãozinha para adoçar a boquinha antes de jantar...

----------


## Carlos Gião

Parabéns
 Se não há males que vêm por bem,pelo menos foram muito bem aproveitados.
Cumprimentos
Carlos Gião

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Obrigado Carlos.
Vamos colocar mais algumas fotos, foram tiradas um pouco a presa, por isso não liguem muito a qualidade.









Como sempre espero comentarios vossos.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

ola Pedro
Sim senhora esse aqua esta muito lindo parabens, ja começa a ficar xeio que tal mais umas mudas para nos :Coradoeolhos:  .abraços e que aaqua continue assim

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Está um espectáculo Pedro!!!

Abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá
> 
> Obrigado Carlos.
> Vamos colocar mais algumas fotos, foram tiradas um pouco a presa, por isso não liguem muito a qualidade.
> [Como sempre espero comentarios vossos.


Boas....


Eheheh... só podes estar a brincar... quando dizes: "foram tiradas um pouco a presa, por isso não liguem muito a qualidade.", pois eu digo, estão simplesmente espectaculares!!! Muito bom aqua! PARABÉNS!!!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Obrigado Marcos, Ricardo e José

José, foi mesmo a presa, então a ultima foto (a geral) foi tirar sentado a frente do computador, já tinha passado as fotos todas para o computador e só depois vi que não tinha tirado uma geral.
Mas ainda bem que não foram assim tão mal tiradas e vocês gostaram. Para a próxima tento fazer melhor um pouco  :Coradoeolhos:  
Um dia deste tenho que fazer a minha solytariensis o que o Diogo fez a efflorescens, está a ficar grandita.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas Pedro 
Para proxima levas a maquina quando fores a minha casa assim pode ser que o meu aqua nas fotos fique melhor do que é. :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
abraços

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá amigo

Comprei estes 2 peixinhos, espero que gostem.
Só os vi no primeiro dia.


São Amblygobius rainfordi

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Comprei estes 2 peixinhos, espero que gostem.


São expectaculares! Qual é o comportamento esperado para eles? (Dóceis, muito territoriais, etc.).

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Luís

São passificos, coloquei ambos e não importunaram ninguem, foram para o fundo (acho que são peixes do fundo) e estão quase sempre parados no mesmo sitio. Comprei-os pelas cores que tem e por serem muito pequenos.
Apos uma noite de estarem no aquário vi o Halichoeres chrysus a ataca-los, espero voltar a vê-los em breve

Mais informação em liveaquaria ou Fishes

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Uma pequena actualização


_Acropora tumida_

_Acropora tenuis_

_Acropora prostata_

_Montipora sp._

_Seriatopora caliendrum_

Espero comentarios, obrigado.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Lindas adicoes ! 
O tenuis parece enorme  :SbOk3:  
A primeira foto quase parece-me um Staghorn ???

----------


## Luis Delgado

Essa Seryatophora caliendrum é fantástica. O Juca tem uma tb, não é?

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá
> ...Um dia deste tenho que fazer a minha solytariensis o que o Diogo fez a efflorescens, está a ficar grandita.


Boas...

ehehhe... Pedro, quando resolveres "partir" a tua acropora solytariensis lembra-te de mim...  :yb665:   fico-te com um "bocadito"  :yb663:   :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá 

Roberto

De facto é muito parecida com a Acropora formosa, mas foi-me vendida como acropora tumida.

Como podes ver nos seguintes link elas são um pouco parecidas.
Acropora formosa
Acropora tumida
Luís

Sim, o Juca acho que tem pelo menos uma igual.
Seriatopora caliendrum

José

Já faltou mais... começa a ficar muito grande, quando o fizer aviso.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro,

Foi de facto uma pena não ter conseguida fazer uma visita à tua poça! Seria interessante uma foto panorâmica para podermos ver a evolução!

Quanto à acropora parece mesmo uma staghorn e por isso apostaria na formosa.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas
Pacheco no seu melhor, isso cada vez ta melhor Pedro parabens

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá




> Foi de facto uma pena não ter conseguida fazer uma visita à tua poça! Seria interessante uma foto panorâmica para podermos ver a evolução!


Infelizmente é verdade, fica para uma proxima visita ao norte.
Uma foto panorâmica.... tenho aqui está.





> Quanto à acropora parece mesmo uma staghorn e por isso apostaria na formosa.


De facto por fotos parece uma formosa mas comprei neste site como sendo tumida.
http://www.korallenfarm.de/ACROPORA.htm
ref. ac5
a foto que está no site até parece a minha quando chegou  :Coradoeolhos:  




> Pacheco no seu melhor, isso cada vez ta melhor Pedro parabens


Obrigado Marcos, faço o possível  e as vezes o impossível  :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Está com muito bom aspecto! Parabéns.




> De facto por fotos parece uma formosa mas comprei neste site como sendo tumida.
> http://www.korallenfarm.de/ACROPORA.htm
> ref. ac5
> a foto que está no site até parece a minha quando chegou


Quando dizes que compraste por esse site, quer dizer que eles mandam para cá??? Enviam para particulares?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Diogo

Obrigado.
Acho que sim, fala com o Luís Delgado que ele já trocou uns mail's com eles.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ora aí está mais um aquário de referência do nosso país.
Parabéns!

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá João

Obrigado... foste muito generoso  :KnSmileyVertSourire:  

De Setembro até hoje
Setembro

Dezembro

Maio 23/05/2006


Tem crescido  :yb665:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   mas nao muito Pacheco :SbSourire2:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pedro,
Fui apenas sincero.

De facto, tem crescido muitissimo bem. A que atribuis essa evolução de cor ? OU é da fotografia ?

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá João

Não é da foto, o tecido do coral sempre foi laranja só os pólipos é que são rosa e como ontem mudei as lâmpadas estavam todos mais retraídos. As xénias é que sentiram mais, fecharam por completo, reduzi hora e meia as HQI para ver se não acontece nada de mais.

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva Pedro,

PARABÉNS :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:  . Penso que já todos os membros disseram isto pois está realmente espectacular, mas para um novato como eu, que espera um dia poder ter algo semelhante, é de ficar com a boca aberta não só pela beleza dos corais, mas também pela ordem e pela alta tecnologia que aí tens. obrigado por patilhares isso com a gente. :Palmas:  
Abraço

M. Faria

----------


## João M Monteiro

É que essa fotografia de Dezembro... é bem cor-de-rosa

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá 

Manuel
Obrigado, mas não tem muita tecnologia, até acho que está muito simples.

João
Pois... de lá até agora só coloquei 2 T5 actinicas... será por isso? e tenho adicionado os aditivos da grotech A;B;C.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> João
> Pois... de lá até agora só coloquei 2 T5 actinicas... será por isso? e tenho adicionado os aditivos da grotech A;B;C.


Das actínicas não me parece; dos Grotech...não sei. Não os conheço bem

----------


## Rui Bessa

Boas Pedro,
Realmente o teu reef está estupendo!
Parabéns :tutasla:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Rui

Obrigado, tens que cá passar para o ver ao vivo  :SbOk3:  
Rui, montaste o teu?

Aproveito e deixo mais umas fotos
Começo pela Turbinaria reniformis que comprei ao Ricardo Rodrigues e que tive que partir pelo caminho de volta a casa por causa do saco ter furado.

O que achas Ricardo?
Depois coloco da outra metade.

Vou ter de fazer frag's deste coral está enorme.

Adoro este coral, quando a 1 ano tive que colocar tudo na loja Sohal por ter ficado sem água quando mudava o móvel do aquário este coral era do tamanho de uma unha, hoje está assim.

E é tudo
Criticas, elogios  :SbSourire:  e sugestões são sempre bem-vindas

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

A turbinaria está crescida, toda aquela zona virada para baixo parece-me nova, além de que está a nascer mais uma fiada de pólipos na extremidade. Os corais que mostras estão fantásticos assim como as fotos.

Costumas fazer testes ao Ca e KH? Quais os valores que obténs? Relembra-se só qual é o reactor de Ca que tens?

Abraço

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Obrigado, tens que cá passar para o ver ao vivo


Um dia destes combinamos :SbOk:  O meu tempo não é muito :yb620:  ...



> Rui, montaste o teu?


Ainda está numa fase embrionária... na Sohal. Brevemente darei noticias :Vitoria:  
Estou de facto muito impressionado com a evolução do teu reef :Pracima:  
Muito bom o aspecto dos teus corais!
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas, Pedro:

Reservo já uma bela muda dessa Seriatopora Caliendrum  :Coradoeolhos:  

Esse aquário está cada vez melhor  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá ola) 




> Costumas fazer testes ao Ca e KH? Quais os valores que obténs? Relembra-se só qual é o reactor de Ca que tens?


Ricardo,
não faço muitos testes mas hoje aproveitei estar a espera do jogo e fiz, assim os resultados foram estes
Aquário
PH = 8, está a ser controlado com o computador da IKS que adiciona kalk quando baixa deste valor
Redox = 377mv também a ser controlado, mas pouco ainda não teve mais alto
CA = 460mg
KH = 10dKH
Mag = 1200mg
No3 = 0
No2 = 0

À saída do reactor
CA = 620mg
KH = 29dKH
Mag = 1400mg

O Reactor é um dupla câmara da sumptech.

Rui
Obrigado, depois combinamos para vires cá e eu ir ver o espaço do novo aquário  :SbOk3:  

Luís
Esse ainda vai demorar um tempo... o que estava a dizer que está a necessitar de um corte é o hystrix.
Fica já apontado o teu pedido  :Pracima:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Luís
> Esse ainda vai demorar um tempo... o que estava a dizer que está a necessitar de um corte é o hystrix.
> Fica já apontado o teu pedido


Pois,  :Coradoeolhos:  

Eu estava ver se te apanhava na curva...  :yb624: 

e se o frag saía já... mas eu espero  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Mais uns meses e nada melhor que uma novas fotos para ver como estão os corais.

Luís

Dentro de pouco tempo já deve dar para fazer uns (poucos) frag's da seriatopora caliendrum verde.

Então aqui estão as fotos












Façam comentários só assim posso evoluir, obrigado

----------


## Luis Delgado

Que dizer ?  :Admirado:  

Esses corais estão fantásticos e essa S. Hystrix está absolutamente esmagadora  :yb677:  

Podes colocar uma foto geral para se ter uma visão mais aberta?

Assim só dá para gabar os corais...  :Whistle:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Pedro,

Os corais e as fotos estão fantásticos! Estou com o Luis Delgado, geral, geral...

Abraço

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Bem... acho que estamos todos de acordo, queremos uma geral!!!! :yb663:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Nao ha nada que melhorar apenas digo continua com teu excelente trabalho...o Staghorn em particular esta "awesome" !  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Obrigado a todos, ainda bem que gostaram...
Mais logo vou tentar tirar uma geral... é verdade que já não tiro a vários meses, acho que a ultima foi na Páscoa.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Pedro. Esta muito bom !  :SbOk:  
Gosto particularmente da Hystrix que esta com um crescimento muito engracado... muito densa. Manda uma foto geral do aqua...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Sim a hystrix está mesmo densa, mas mesmo assim o meu hepatus continua a meter-se lá no meio, é cá umas manobras que até marcha a trás ele faz  :SbSourire:  

Tenho é um problema no aquário, ou melhor, na solytariensis... desde que o aquário foi a 29.8 graus em Abril que nunca mais voltou a ter a cor que tinha, já não sei que mais fazer... logo coloco uma foto para verem.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Oi...
Tentaste muda-la de lugar...??
Tenta coloca-la numa outra zona com mais circulacao e menos luz para recuperar... depois se verificares melhoras, mudas para onde estava.  Por vezes o simples mudar de sitio ajuda a "arrebitar"   :SbSourire2:   o coral...
Espero que recupere...  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Nem mais Marco

Foi mesmo isso que fiz e tive a sensação que ficou melhor num dos lados, tirando esse lado o resto continua castanho e esse também mas com as pontas um pouco mais claro.
Será que ao voltar a colocar onde estava volta a ganhar cor?
Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Como prometido aqui fica a geral

Lado direito, o esquerdo esqueci-me

e da Acropora solitaryensis que como podem ver está muito mal de cor
Agora

Antes ( a foto é muito antiga, mas foi a única disponível no momento)


O aquário ainda está com alguns corais do Nelson Pena (espero por muito pouco tempo).

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola Pedro
1ª foto a mim nao abriu....

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  Muito bom Pedro parabens, começas a ficar sem sitio para colocar mais corais :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Luis Delgado

pois... era o que já imaginava...

esse aqua precisa urgentemente de libertar algum espaço... através de uns cortes valentes  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2: 

Quase que diria que não cabe aí mais nada... Ou é ilusão óptica?  :SbOk2:  

Muito bom, sim senhor.  :yb677:

----------


## António Paes

Já está é a pedir um aquário maior para tantos corais bonitos.
Parabéns.

António

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

:Olá:  

Obrigado a todos

Marcos
Sim, mas ainda falta tirar os corais do Nelson, Já são poucos mas vão libertar algum espaço

Luís 
É isso mesmo, espero fazer uns frag's em breve, estou neste momento a montar outro aquário para os colocar, mas não sei quando fica pronto.

António Paes
Esta difícil, talvez daqui a 2 anos tenha pacincia para montar um maior.

Em relação a solitaryensis, não há mais opiniões?

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Pedro,

Os meus parabéns por esse maravilhoso aquário que ai tens.

2 anos até montares um maior :SbSourire2:  acho que não vais esperar tanto!

Abraço,
João

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pedro,

O aquário está francamente bom.

Quanto à solitaryensis, acho que é esperar um pouco. A recuperação do "browning" (não gosto muito de anglicismos, mas penso que não existe "acastanhamento"...em português) pode ser rápida, até se ajudada por uma mudança de sítio/ambiente, mas também pode levar alguns meses. 

É comparável à recuperação de doenças do foro psiocológico nas pessoas.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

:Olá:  

João Ribeiro
Obrigado
Pelo menos até casar não mudo de aquário, por isso 1 ano no mínimo.
A acropora que te comprei está muito boa, 
quando entrou

dias depois e noutro local


João M Monteiro
Obrigado
Espero que tenhas razão, já vão uns meses e continua assim, já a mudei de sitio e pouco melhorou, se assim continuar vai dar uma volta por um aquário amigo  :Whistle:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Oi Pedro:

Sobre esta última acropora, na segunda foto, são só os pólipos que estão de fora, ou o tecido inferior também passou de verde pastel para castanho?

Tenho um coral muito parecido com as pontas muito roxas, mas o tecido inferior é castanho esverdadeado, mas ainda com pouco verde.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Luis

Infelizmente o tecido do coral também perdeu cor, não sei porque mas continuo com a ideia que é da temperatura que tem estado por volta dos 28º.
Vamos ver se as medidas que estou a tomar fazem com que o coral volta a ter as cores originais.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Oi Pedro...
espera um pouco... até porque em breve as temperaturas vao dexer, e nessa altura teras uma boa opurtunidade para verificar como vai reagir a baixa de temperatura se é isso que a esta a fazer nao ganhar cor... de qualquer maneira penso que se uma parte ja ganhou um pouco de cor é porque esta a gostar e sera tudo uma questao de tempo.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro,

Essa acropora que é uma válida proveniente do aquário do Zé Monge tem comportamentos muito diferentes de tanque para tanque e de intensidade de luz para intensidade de luz.

Como exemplo tenho no meu aqua 3. Uma delas está completamente roxa e as outras duas apenas com as pontas.

Esta...



veio de casa do Zé como está na foto acima e agora está assim...



tudo o que cresceu cá está roxo.

Já esta...



que é igual e veio muito pequena está toda roxa!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Diogo,

Tambem tenho duas mudas dessas do Zé! Uma está verde e roxa nas pontas, a outra está um pouco mais castanha mas roxa tambem nas pontas.
Vou deixar aqui as fotos dos exemplares...

A primeira que falei:


E a segunda:


Atentamente,

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Pedro,

Já vi que o coral está de boa saúde e a recuperar da viagem, com o tempo e quando a temperatura estabilizar o roxo ficará bastante intenso e os pólipos verdes.
A temperatura quanto a mim é um factor muito importante para a saúde dos corais e se te lembras quando me fizeste uma visita, os corais estavam todos com uma excelente cor sem que para isso fosse preciso o uso de qualquer produto para o efeito que como alguns de vocês sabem nunca usei.
Desde que o tempo começou a aquecer lentamente os corais uns + outros -começaram a perder cor significativamente visto que o resto do ano consigo ter a água sempre a 26º.
A minha Montipora verde e a laranja foram as que mais sofreram com a temperatura mesmo chegando a perder muito tecido devido ás oscilações que tive durante uma semana que me descuidei.
Para o próximo não dispensarei o uso de um Chiller para não haver surpresas.

*Diogo:*
Se te referes a esta acropora que vendi ao Pedro, esta comprei na Reef
completamente castanha que na foto do layout está á esquerda da do Zé 
ainda com a mesma cor que a comprei.

Abraço,
João

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Se te referes a esta acropora que vendi ao Pedro, esta comprei na Reef
> completamente castanha que na foto do layout está á esquerda da do Zé 
> ainda com a mesma cor que a comprei.


Erro de identificação!!! De qualquer forma este tipo de acroporas tem comportamentos diversos de acordo com os factores externos.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Eu penso mesmo que seja da Temperatura, na última semana tive o aquário sempre perto dos 28º. Mesmo com o ar condicionado ligado não existia circulação de ar suficiente para remover o calor produzido das HQI's de cima do aquário.
Coloquei uma ventoinha ligada ao controlador da IKS e não voltei a ter valores tão altos, agora a temperatura oscila entre os 25,3/26,8.

Outro problema que estou a ter eu acho que estou a ter é o meu Zebrassoma flav. que apareceu com uma mordida na barbatana dorsal. Pensei que o tempo ficasse bem mas cada vez está maior a zona afectada. Será que posso fazer alguma coisa?
Foto do peixe

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Pedro
Tens a ceresa que é mordida.
Se for não te preocupes pois ele acaba por recuperar, se não for se for doença tens que ver se tiras o peixe para tratar.
Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Paulo

Certeza é difícil de ter, como aconteceu durante a noite e não estava presente para ver o que foi.
Quando apareceu com o corte era mais pequeno e parecia uma mordida, mas tem ficado maior.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

POis Pedro
Se tiveres um aqua de quarentena tenta por o peixe lá 2 ou 3 dias para avaliares bem a situação pois pode ser a doença das barbatanas e isso é altamente contagioso para os outros peixes tb.
Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

O peixe já tem este corte há +/ 2 semana e não deixou de comer nem outro peixe tem o mesmo "corte", alias o peixe está muito bem e gordinho.
Vamos esperar por mais algumas opiniões, porque sinceramente não queria estar a tirar o peixe do aquário, só mesmo em ultimo caso.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Ok Pedro
Já agora que peixes tens ai pode ser que seja uma guerra de território com os palhaços pois 2 semanas já é algum tempo e se não fica com pontas da barbatana transparente pode ser que não seja tão preocupante.
Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Tenho os seguintes peixes

1 Zebrassoma Scopas
1 Zebrassoma Flavescens
1 Paracanthurus hepatus
3 Amphiprion perideraion
2 Pseudanthias squamipinnis
1 Halichoeres chrysus
1 Neocirrhitus armatus
1 Salarias fasciatus (na sump)

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Ok Pedro
Eu só vejo aqui os Amphiprion perideraion a fazerem isso por causa do territorio ou de alguma postura, pois eles tornam-se muito agressivos quando defendem territorio ou os locais de postura.
Onde dorme o Zebrassoma Flavescens??
Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Escondido do lado esquerdo do aquário, os Amphiprion perideraion ficam do lado direito no meio das xénias.
Nunca vi eles a briga com o Zebrassoma, já entre eles... foram várias as vezes que isso aconteceu e levou que um deles fosse parar dentro da coluna seca.
Vou estar mais atento para ver que vejo alguma luta perideraion vs flavescens

----------


## João M Monteiro

A ser dentada, apostava mais no Scopas ou no Paracanthurus, desde que tenham tamanho para isso. Não estou a ver os Perideraion a dar uma dentada assim num Flavescens. Muito menos saindo ilesos da situação.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá João

Sim, o Scopas é bem possível, é o peixe mais antigo que tenho e maior ou do mesmo tamanho do Flavescens e as vezes andam as turras.
Será que dar sumo de alho com a comida ajuda a corar o corte?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pode ajudar o peixe a curar o corte

----------


## Paulo Serrano

A dentada é muito grande para um scopas. talvez para o hepatus não o seja.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Pedro...
De vez em quando tenho ca em casa guerras entre os 3 cirurgioes... 1 vez por mes parece que a lua muda ca em casa e andam os 3 a pancada... ultimamente mais o Aquilles e o Hepatus pois sao os maiores... o YT ja nao conta...
De vez em quando aparece um ou outro nesse estado ou ainda pior... pois com as tangentes que fazem com as laminas e as tangentes as rochas ficam bem ragasgados ou mesmo com cortes e dentadas tipo essas do teu YT. 
Na minha opiniao é bastante mau tirares o peixe do aqua. O stress que vais infligir ao peixe é muito mau... quer na persiguicao, quer no novo ambiente em que vai estar que nao tem nada a ver do actual... (preferes que va um medico a tua casa tratar-te ou teres de ir ao hospital??  :Icon Cry:  ). Desculpa a analogia, mas penso mesmo assim...

Entretanto abusa nas algas disponiveis (nori e semelhantes, podes mergulha-las em vitaminas e garlic xtreme, muitos afirmam ser uma comida altamente desinfectante e anti-toxinas) e abusa na comida de maneira a ajudar na recuperacao... eu nao faria mais nada...,  assim como nao faco quando muda a lua ca em casa e anda tudo a batatada...  :SbSourire2:  
Espero que melhore  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá 

Marco
Como já tinha dito nunca pensei em tirar o peixe do aquário.
Sempre em casa, se possível  :yb665:  
Vou fazer o que aconselhas e espero que volte a ficar bom.

Paulo
A mordida era mais pequena, mas no tempo que passou aumentou um pouco.

Obrigado a todos

----------


## João Soares

Oi Pedro concordo plenamente com o Marco mas de qualquer maneira logo quando for aí levo a minha arma de caça e tiro-te o peixo com o arpao se for preciso.!!!
Abraço

----------


## Rui Damião

esta tudo fenomenal

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Obrigado Rui

O Peixe já está a ficar melhor, em vez do produto da kent usei um da tropic marin (IMMUVIT) porque não encontrei o da kent, acho que ambos devem ser bons.
Agora é esperar

Mais umas imagens desta vez da sump...  :Admirado:  será que ainda posso chamar sump?





Espero que todos tenham tido umas boas ferias.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Os Meus Parabens  Amigo Voce Tem Ai Um Aquáriomuito Bonito
Imagino A Trabalheira .
Mas Justifica Parabens

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Agradeço que o Henrique abra um novo tópico com a questão apresentada, para nao intreferir com o tópico do nosso companheiro Pedro Pacheco.

Obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Henrique

Se seguir o link, vai-lhe aparecer uma página onde poderá ver o botão *Novo Tópico*

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Obrigado Henrique.
Nada é feito sem trabalho e quando é com prazer é sempre mais fácil.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Pacheco
Entao o que se passa com este tópico, a coisa parou ou não?

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Marco

Logo a noite, vou tirar umas fotos ao aquário. A coisa não parou, mas não tenho tido muito tempo para estar a volta dele.Tento alimentar o aquário todos os dias e pelo menos estar um pouco a olhar para ele.

Estou neste momento a pensar trocar de aquário, o espaço disponível chegou ao fim e não estou com vontade de me desfazer dos corais que tenho lá dentro.

Tenho uma praga de Anthelia que me esta a cobrir a rocha toda, alguém sabe como posso controlar o crescimento deste coral?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Tenho uma praga de Anthelia que me esta a cobrir a rocha toda, alguém sabe como posso controlar o crescimento deste coral?


sei eu :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

arranjar uam escova de dentes das mais duras e ir esfregando :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

estou com a mesma praga :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:  

o que mais me doi é que quando o gustavo duarte estive aqui em casa me disse para tirar logo isso :Coradoeolhos:  e eu como achei engraçado deixei ficar,de uma pedra passou a meio aquario

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Carlos

De escova  :yb620:   :yb663:  ... será que vai ter mesmo que ser assim!!! Tenho algum receio que ao fazer dessa maneira os pedaços que se soltarem se voltem a agarrar e proliferem noutro sítio.

Não há mais soluções??

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá Carlos
> 
> De escova   ... será que vai ter mesmo que ser assim!!! Tenho algum receio que ao fazer dessa maneira os pedaços que se soltarem se voltem a agarrar e proliferem noutro sítio.
> 
> Não há mais soluções??


Se removeres a rocha nao vejo problema, nao vejo outra solucao.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Pedro, eu também tenho esse problema com as Anthelia e costumo arranca-las pela base com o auxílio de uma pinça.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Roberto

Tirar a rocha é complicado, tenho muitos corais colados á rocha e era quase como desmontar o aquário.

Carlos
Exacto, é o que tenho feito mas rapidamente ela volta a cobrir tudo o que limpei. Talvez seja a melhor solução sem tomar medidas drásticas.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Geral do aquário, como se pode ver a rocha está cheia de anthelia.

O zebra já recuperado do corte na barbatana.

Hepatus mais crescidinho

Alguns corais que vão ao corte, o espaço é mínimo.

_Acropora sp._

_Seriatopora hystrix_

_Acropora tenuis_

_Seriatopora caliendrum_

Aguardo comentários e conselhos vossos.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Só me apetece dizer que o teu aquário é dos piores que eu conheço...

....dos mais feios....
....dos piores tratados....
....dos mais desarrumados....
....dos que têm as piores peças....


...e que por isso o melhor é desmontares tudo e dar-me algum dinheiro em troca para eu fazer o sacrifício de te ficar com algumas dessas peças !!!!

 :yb624:  

Agora a sério:  :tutasla:   !!!! Cada vez mais bonito !!!!  :yb677:   :yb677:  

... e só de pensar que andei eu a apanhar 125kg areia da nossa costa ali na Figueira da Foz para agora teres aí essa maravilha!!! Se eu soubesse até te tinha apanhado 200 kg!!!!

Espero que não te lembres do que acabei de escrever quando arrancares com o teu novo aqua de 4,5x1x0,7 !!! :yb663:   :yb663:  

Um grande abraço ...e muito em breve espero ir aí ver isso de novo!!!! (...e jantar já agora!!!)

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Pacheco


Esta muito bom como sempre, so tenho 3 reparos a fazer, limpar essas bombas tunze , tb essa acropora perdeu um pouco de cor e tirar esses corias da areia que parece tipo feira da ladra :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  resto uma  maravilha :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Marcos

Tens toda a razão, tenho mesmo que limpar as bombas, a ultima vez que as limpei foi quase a 1 ano.
Quanto aos corais na areia... só quando mudar para um aquário maior... espero que seja durante este ano.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

O aquário assim cheio como aparece nas fotos até parece pequeno.

É uma pena desmontares, mas de certeza que vai sair algo melhor. O que mais me impressiona no teu aquário é que desde o 1º dia ele respira saúde. Muito bom  :yb677:  
Isso só revela que tu és um aquariofilo experiente e dedicado ao teu aquário, certamente que o próximo aquário será ainda mais bonito.



Um abraço,

----------


## Ingo Barao

hehehe a bomba tem zoantus :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Pedro, mostra lá uma foto macro dessa Anthelia . Essa Seriatopora caliendrum já sabes....
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Pedro,

O teu aquário está mesmo bem recheado, na primeira foto dá para ver que a densidade dos corais é impressionante. Gostava mesmo de o ver ao vivo, assim que fôr oportuno faço-te uma visita.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Rui

Logo a noite coloco uma foto da anthelia.  :SbOk3:  

Ricardo

Obrigado. Já sabes que quando quiseres podem vir cá a casa, a porta está sempre aberta.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Essa Seriatopora caliendrum já sabes....


Pois sabe...vem uma muda decente aqui para o JE!!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
Pode ser que eu me ofereça para trazer a tua...!!! Vou pensar nisso! :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Agora a sério - se for preciso dispõe.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Obrigado Diogo. Se não for o João Matias a quem já cravei serás tu concerteza.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Ontem não foi possível mas hoje sim, aqui está a foto da anthelia.

Vou tentar fazer mudas deste coral...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Pedro  
Parece-me uma Clavularia viridis e não uma Anthelia. A Anthelia não é tão fácil de se espalhar e tornar-se uma praga como a Clavularia e a pachyclavularia que são incrustantes e invasoras. A Anthelia tem os polipos parecidos com "penas" daí o nome anglo-saxonico comum de "feather polip".
Eu também tenho uma clavularia a invadir uma rocha ,conjuntamente com uma Pachyclavularia e terei que controlá-la.
Já agora, quem tiver uma Anthelia glauca de polipos roxos com o centro verde ( já tive uma ao principio e morreu) estou interessado num frag.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

Concordo com o Rui, também me parece Clavularia e não Anthelia.

----------


## Vasco Santos

Ora boas!

Parece uma Clavularia, esta foto é a Anthelia da minha namorada, esta vista por cima é verde!



[/img] :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Parece que estou errado... mas tinha a ideia que era Anthelia.
Depois de fazer uma procura e ler o livro do Eric H. Borneman, cheguei a conclução que nem é uma Anthelia nem uma Clavularia, mas sim Cornularia sp.
Como diz no livro muita gente a identifica como sendo Clavularia.

Mais uma vez obrigado por me ajudarem.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá amigos

Como não actualizava este meu tópico há muito tempo decidi hoje tirar umas fotos... mas parece que perdi a pratica e não ficaram lá muito bem... assim sendo aqui ficam as fotos possíveis.









Dentro em breve vou mudar de aquário, vou aumentar um pouco a capacidade já que este está pelas costuras.
Em princípio terá 265x80x70... mas ainda são as medidas provisórias.

Espero comentários vossos.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Pedro
Como sempre o aquario esta esta muito bom, mas me parece que um pouco de desleixo nele perdeu um pouco de cor ou estou enganado? :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Marcos




> ...um pouco de desleixo...


Um pouco não, é mesmo muito desleixo... já não me lembrava de limpar os vidros, o tempo tem sido pouco e depois de comprar casa ainda ficou pior, agora é tudo a pensar nisso e no trabalho. Espero em breve ter o aquário melhor, com a vossa ajuda de certeza que contigo.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ainda bem Pedro para estares no teu melhor como nos habituas-te :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Dentro em breve vou mudar de aquário, vou aumentar um pouco a capacidade já que este está pelas costuras.
> Em princípio terá 265x80x70... mas ainda são as medidas provisórias.
> Espero comentários vossos.


Em verdade vos digo que o Pedro tem peças extraordinárias, e o facto de não ter mais espaço, é devido ao crescimento destas :Pracima:  
Parabéns Pedro, e tenho a certeza de que o novo aqua vai ser um sucesso!
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Rui

Obrigado, espero que assim seja e que este seja uma sombra do próximo.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Pedro, as fotos estão magníficas e seu aquario também está!

Diga para toda malta como estão os parâmetros químicos da água.

----------


## João Duarte

Boas Pedro, 

Esse aquario está lindissimo, era so preciso um pouco mais de espaço :SbOk: , com um crescimento tão grande qualquer dia não tens agua no aquario :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: .
Venha lá esse no projecto novo.
gostei particularmente das tridacnas.

abraço.

----------


## João Ribeiro

Viva Pedro,

Isso está tudo bem grandinho,cum catano,
cá por mim andas a usar o metodo da caliça :SbSourire:  da fininha que cai por gravidade.
Se te vires á rasca avisa que eu vou ai desbravar esse mato tão grande. :SbSourire2: 


Os meus parabéns, e força com o teu novo projecto.

Abraço,
João

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Faço minhas as palavras do João Ribeiro "cum catano"!!! Daqui a algum tempo não tens espaço para a água salgada, tal é o tamanho dos corais.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá




> Diga para toda malta como estão os parâmetros químicos da água.


Já faz algum tempo que não faço testes, mas da última vez que fiz eram os seguintes

PH: 7.9/8.1 (IKS)
KH: 9
Cálcio: 440
Redox: 425 (IKS)
Mg: 1200

João Duarte
Obrigado
Tens razão, tenho quase a certeza que já não são 920 litros que tenho no aquário quanto muito uns 700l.  :SbSourire2:  

João Ribeiro e Ricardo Rodrigues
Obrigado
Isto da caliça tem muito que se lhe diga, tive que passar varias horas em cima do telhado para conseguir este grande método, se não fosso o Machado de Sousa não sei o que seria dos meus corais.
Estou muito triste com vocês, é só promessas e nunca mais cá aparecem. Mais uma vez fico a vossa espera.

O aquário novo... vou hoje tirar umas fotos dos sitios onde o posso colocar.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Estou muito triste com vocês, é só promessas e nunca mais cá aparecem. Mais uma vez fico a vossa espera.


Tens toda a razão Pedro, a próxima vez que for aí a cima fica prometido que te faço uma visita.

Abraço

----------

